# Freezers - Frost free or manual defrost?



## Secondwind (Feb 16, 2010)

It has been decades since I owned a frost-free freezer. Back then it seemed to me the meat and other items seemed to freezer burn or dry out, and since I've only had manual defrost. 

Now, my freezer is dead and the stores don't have as many choices when it comes to manual defrost, and no salesman has been able to answer my questions as to the difference in manual or frost free regarding the frozen items and shelf life/condition.

Anyone out there that can tell me if it makes a difference? Any advice on brands, most efficient size?

Thanks!


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I only have manual defrost freezers (2). I've had good luck with GEs. As I understand it, self defrosting freezers heat up to melt the ice buildup and then start chilling again. I don't believe they last as long and spoilage is higher, and I would imagine energy consumption is higher with more cycling. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I've never had freezer burned meat from my manual defrosts.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Plowgirl - You're right. For long term freezer storage manual defrost is best.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I think chest freezers are best. We've had it about ten years and need to defrost it this year.... for the first time. Frost build up has never been a problem with our freezer even though it's not frost free. 

It's a GE... but it's the second one we got. It initially broke within a month or two after purchase. They replaced it and it's worked since then without problem.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

2nd the manual defrost, less parts to give trouble and no freezer burn.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I was trying to figure this out myself last got a new fridge (2 years ago) -- the Energy Star website said that manual defrost used appreciably less power, but when I looked at thier listings of fridges, this did not appear to be true. I emailed them a question on this, and they said that the differece in energy use has been decreasing, and that they should probably take out the statment they had about manual defrost fridges being significantly more efficient. We ended up buying an auto defrost model.

Gary


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you do not manually defrost a manual defrost freezer, you'll end up using MORE power. The ice and frost buildup acts as insulation. (Yes, it does also store the coolth, but not in the right place.)

Freezer burn is usually just the outer layer of food losing water, which then gets redeposited as frost. You can prevent that by encasing the food in water and/or airtight plastic wrap. You can get freezer burn in both types of freezers (at least I used to...)


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Frost-free refrigerators are fine, but freezers should be manual defrost, IMO. Food will not last as long in a frost-free freezer as in a manual defrost, as long as you defrost it when it needs it.

If you're not going to defrost it properly, then a frost-free is better. A frost-free heats up the walls of the freezer to thaw the ice, and heats up the food coming in contact with it as well. It's not a lot, but it IS enough to shorten the life of the food in the freezer a bit.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you store it in a place that is not heated you need a manual defrost. If you heat the area then either one will work.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

We had a coldspot from Sears for 25 years. It was automatic but we still cleaned it out and took the ice out about every six months. We got a new Krnmore from Sears about a year ago. They only had manual defrost freezers.

I would not buy another new Kenmore from Sears. It's not as good as the old one was. 
Service man has been here 3 times and the alarm is beeping right now. It's still freezing but the digital controls are Kapoot.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i highly recomment Sears Kenmore energy start, frost free with a power out alarm..love love love it...also recommend upright


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

After I dumped two wheelbarrow loads of meat in the back of the pasture (heating element turned on and did not go off) I swore I'd never have another frost free freezer.

I haven't and I don't now.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you read the owner's manuals - it is not recommended to store meat in a auto-defrost freezer. I have one of each - auto for the veggies and fruits - and manual for the meat. The manual is also an upright. To defrost - I move the items to a large cardboard box wrapped in blankets. Then I open the door for a couple of hours - job done.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Callieslamb said:


> If you read the owner's manuals - it is not recommended to store meat in a auto-defrost freezer. I have one of each - auto for the veggies and fruits - and manual for the meat. The manual is also an upright. To defrost - I move the items to a large cardboard box wrapped in blankets. Then I open the door for a couple of hours - job done.


^This is Correct.^ 
The frost free will dry out your meat(Freezerburn). Also the more times you open it, the more ice buildup you get so only use it as a storage. i.e. open it, take out a week/months worth of stuff and put it into your Fridge/Freezer.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Big ditto on the manual freezer. We defrost our manual upright about once a year. Take everything out and pack in ice chests. Open the door and set a box fan in front of it. Doesn't take long for the ice to melt. The water drain plug in mine is stuck. So I use a couple of bath towels to remove the water. 

Turn it back on, let it get cold, then put the food back in. 

Back when I bought mine, I did a lot of research on which was best for long term storage of meats. Auto defost was only recommended for short term freezer storage, at that time. 

Lee


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought a freezer last week and i asked the saleman about the difference. He said that frost free pulls in air from the outside and there is more air circulation, but the food gets freezer burn quicker. Manual defrost does not have this freezerburn problem but the downside is you need to defrost it. He reccomended defrosting in winter (in cold climates) so at least none of the food will thaw.


----------

